# E1.86/M nun auch per Handy



## Roxane (12 März 2006)

Hab heute eine SMS bekommen mit dem Inhalt, "hey wieso gehst du nicht ans Handy, hast du mir etwa eine falsche Nummer gegeben.Ruf mich doch mal an unter 09005... Warte auf dich." Gut ich hab weder einen Anruf bekommen, noch stand da ne Sender Nummer und 09005, was soll das? E1.86/M bei Google, hat mich dann hierher kommen lassen. Also nicht reagieren, auch wenn ihr am Vorabend viel getrunken habt und nicht mehr wisst wem ihr welche Nummer gegeben habt!


----------



## sascha (12 März 2006)

Gib mal bitte die vollständige 0900-Nummer...


----------

